# Szymanowski Violin Concertos



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't know what's taking me so long, but I've yet to pick up a recording. I was thinking of trying the Sony CD that also includes Britten's concerto.










What are some of your favored performances of these works? Right now I've got Oistrakh's recording of no. 1 playing on YouTube.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Re Szymanowski VCs, I have Zehetmair/Rattle (EMI, rec.1995), and re Britten, McAslin/Bedford (Naxos, rec.1999). Vengerov's Britten is good, also. I didn't care for the Decca rec. w. Lubotsky. I haven't heard Zimmermann's. I'm sure it's good. Everything I have of his, is exceptional. The only concerns are the accompaniments. Don't know Oistrakh's rec.:tiphat:


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

This 4 cd set of Szymanowski works is excellent. Includes both Violin Concertos.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm faithful, through and through :tiphat:


----------

